# Up and Coming MUA/Stylist looking to build a Kit and overwhelmed!



## sburwick07 (Apr 19, 2013)

So here goes the first posting!  I'm an up and coming stylist/MUA  in the southwestern Ohio region.  My freelancing has gotten to a point where I feel that it is necessary to bulk up, and reboot my kit.  I would love to add airbrushing to my list of services but there's too much information to sort through without my getting overwhelmed.   Any recomendations for beginners on a budget?  Thanks so much! Sam


----------



## mrese (Apr 28, 2013)

Try dinair products I was able to pick up a whole kit with 12 different shades trial sizes but they will go a long way.I believe I paid a little over 300 dollars and it comes with the compressor, gun and some other things also a dvd to learn how to use the products. hope it helps


----------



## sburwick07 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

